# what amd phenom ii x4 is the best overclocker



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

we have all heard about the i7 920 being the overclocker of the bunch but i wasnt able to pull much about amd cpus and their overclockability i read alot about the 965BE but mainly because that was the flagship cpu for a while on the x4 platform as far as highest stock clocks go recently the 970 came out so havent seen alot on that but what stands out to me in the x4 section of the cpus is the 910e and thats a quad core at 2.66ghz (same as the i7 920) although it runs at only 65w stock so that raises some interests to me on how well it overclocks mainly im looking at the 970BE the 910e (if it overclocks well 2.6ghz isnt enough to keep with the 6970 im putting in this build) and what about the 925 thats 2.8ghz at 95w and of course the well known 965 and 955 if they overclock better than the 970 so out of these what ones will (hopefuly) give me the highest end clock 

cooling: tuniq tower 120 extreme (one of the best and quietest amd coolers out there)
power supply: plenty enough - 1kw
cpu options: amd phenom ii x4 970BE 965BE 955BE 925 910e

also i would prefer the black edition ones because unlocked multiplier but thats not required for me or to overclock (look at the intel 920)

thanks for the time and help :smile:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I heard amd was not that great for overclocking because they don't like extra volts. That being said they make a quad that 4ghz stock.

Though someone who uses one of their cpus should be able to give you more info.


----------



## specter51095 (Nov 25, 2009)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> I heard amd was not that great for overclocking because they don't like extra volts. That being said they make a quad that 4ghz stock.
> 
> Though someone who uses one of their cpus should be able to give you more info.


i have never heard of that quad thats stock at 4ghz but i do know that the old phenoms like the 955 and expecialy the 965 have no trouble hitting 4ghz on air the 955 hits about 4.1 at the stock clock of 3.2 and the 965 hits 4.3 respectivly at the stock clock of 3.4 i know with those overclocks its simple increasing of the multiplier and slight increase on the vcore (1.35 up to about 1.4-45) then you can fine tune the bus speed to get an extra 50mhz or so out of it

anyway that doesnt really solve my question but ill be sure to look into that 4ghz cpu

also thanks for the responce


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Update , i was trying to find it where i saw it (newegg) and the highest i can come up with is 3.5.

So overclocking AMDs seems to deal with changing the multiplier more than anything? As opposed to intel where you raise the fsb.

Also you may be interested in this
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/amd_phenom_1075t_970_560_athlon_645_450_265/3.htm


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep, Amds are harder to overclock than Intels usually because they dont like more voltage being applied and normally the case is to raise the clock instead of the FSB or aswell as.

No cpu currently runs at 4GHz at stock as at the moment neither intel or AMD can do it and keep the temps and voltages stable. The last time I read about AMD and INtel trying it they both said it will be a long time before they can, this is probably the reason they add more cores and threads rather than flat out power.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

The older batches or Phenom II X4's did not going above 3.8Ghz but with the newer batches with newer engineering they can easily hit about 4.2Ghz and with the right motherboard combo you can go higher than that. Basically it's how lucky you get with your batch number that will decide how high you can OC.


----------

